
Show HN: Drag and drop neural nets - jakebian
http://getalkanet.com/
======
drwl
As someone who's taken introductory course on neural networks I have a few
questions as to what your app/product does. Though I don't quite understand
the need for this. Neural networks are actually fairly easy to write, and for
the most part code bases exist for different architectures. What is hard, in
my opinion, is picking the right architecture and parameters, cost function,
etc.

~~~
noobie
Any recommendations for someone who knows nothing about neural networks?

~~~
drwl
I think there are a bunch of great resources that have been posted to HN in
the past few weeks. Stanford has a deep learning wiki that you can google.
Also, my school had a summer month long graduate course that has recorded
videos with lectures from the top minds in machine learning/neural networks
(google "UCLA ipam neural networks") it's from 2012 and is still very very
relevant.

I apologize for not being able to link directly as I'm replying from mobile.

~~~
noobie
Oh dont, thank you!

------
gumby
Bug report: you have a typo on your page s/outpus/outputs/

~~~
jakebian
Thanks!

